# Welches Dateisystem verwendet ihr?

## dot

Hi,

da ich meine Partition nicht mehr hin bekomme, was weiß ich warum,

spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, Gentoo neu aufzusetzen, das hat neben

dem Effekt, das es lange dauert und ich noch was lerne, auch den Effekt,

das ich in Zukunft besser aufpasse, deswegen meine Frage:

Welches Dateisystem verwendet ihr für euren /-Mountpoint, mit welchen Mountoptionen, und Warum?

Flo

PS: ext3 mit data=writeback

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ich verwende sowohl für /boot als auch für / ext3. einerseits will ich journaling und andererseits kann ich immer noch auf ext2 switchen. hatte mal XFS im einsatz war nicht so schlecht killte mir aber ab und an offene dateien. raiser hatte ich auch mal im einsatz das killte mir ne ganze partition. also blieb nur ext3 jfs hab ich nie getestet.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

/boot => ext2

/alles andere => ext3

/mnt/evilOS => FAT32

----------

## aleph-3

/boot ext3

/ reiserfs

Mit ReiserFS bis jetzt die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, konnte alles recovern .. mit XFS sah's da ganz anders aus  :Sad: 

bin gespannt, ob jemand erfolgreich JFS einsetzt und langfristige positive Erfahrungen hatte

----------

## simon

/boot ext2

alle restlichen reiserfs

Hatte bisher damit auf keinem Rechner Probleme (und hoffe das es auch so bleibt).

Simon

----------

## daemonb

naja im mom bin ich voll auf dem xfs-trip, habe ein bisschen angefangen damit rumzuspielen, für meine Workstation gibt es im mom nix anderes. Mein server bekommt ext3+acl, reiser hatte ich zu susezeiten mal. Aber meiner meinung nach war reiserfs der letzte rotz (wie es aktuell ist weiss ich nicht). Mir hat es damals mindesten 2 mal die partition zersemmelt und dazu geführt, dass ich ein viertel jahr lang nix mehr von linux wissen wollte.

Mit xfs hatte ich kürzlich ein paar probleme, das lag allerdings weniger an xfs, vielmehr an der tatsache, das man evtl bei einem raid nicht im laufenden betribe mit hdparm eine platte rauschmeissen sollte  :Very Happy: . Die probleme die es bei xfs gab sind denke ich größenteils behoben.

Bin eigentlich schon recht überzeugt davon.

cya DaemonB

----------

## Rikyu

Hm, hatte bisher mit reiser und ext3 Probleme bin deswegen jetzt auf xfs das bisher völlig Problemlos läuft.

Scheint so als ob es bei jedem anders ist, oder ob alle Dateisysteme noch nicht restlos ausgereift sind.

Obwohl meine Erfahrung mit reiserFS jetzt schon über nen jahr zurückliegt.

----------

## zypher

/boot ext2

/ ext3

Halte ich auch für das beste setup...

----------

## hopfe

Hatte bis heute noch nie Probleme mit den FS. Verwende auf meinen Laptop 

```
/boot   ext2

/   ext3

/var/tmp   ext2
```

Diese Konfig hält schon seit gut 10 Monaten, hab noch nie Daten verloren obwohl ich öfters mehrmals täglich boote.

Auf meiner Worstation verwende ich ext2 für die boot partition, ext3 für root, und reiser für /home. Kann über die haltbarkeit von reiser noch nicht viel sagen da der Rechner erst seit gut 1,5 Monaten läuft.

----------

## dot

gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen Text darüber, wie

die Performance der unterschiedlichen Filesysteme

aussieht?

Welche Parameter muss ich beim Formatieren als ext3

übergeben, damit nicht nach 20 (oder waren es 25?)

mounts oder 180 Tagen kein fsck gemacht wird?

Was ist eigentlich der große Unterschied zwischen

den Dateisystemen?

----------

## Lizzard

/boot ext2

/ XFS

dann noch 2 80 Gig Platten mit ReiserFS (aus historischen Gründen, war früher SuSE-Linux) und machen immer wieder mal Probleme.

- gelöschte Dateien sind nach dem booten wieder da

- es gibt links auf die man nicht zugreifen kann

- und ein rebuildtree dauert sehr, sehr lange. 

eine 40 Gig mit  VFAT damit auch XP was hat  :Wink: 

----------

## hopfe

Unter diesen Link  findest du Erklärungen zu den einzeln FS. Leider ist der Artikel schon etwas älter (04.00), aber die Grundfunktionen der einzeln FS hat sich wahrscheinlich wenig verändert.

Add: Dier Artikel ist etwas besser und vorallem aktueller. Er enthält auch einen kleinen Benchmark.

----------

## Carlo

/boot ext3

/ u. a. reiserfs 

Allerdings achte ich darauf, meine ReiserFS-Partitionen nicht volllaufen zu lassen, weil es der Performance abträglich ist und schon anderweitig Probleme gemacht haben soll.

Carlo

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *dot wrote:*   

> gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen Text darüber, wie
> 
> die Performance der unterschiedlichen Filesysteme
> 
> aussieht?
> ...

 

tune2fs -c 0 -i 0 /dev/hdyx

y=jeweilige platte

x=jeweilige partition

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## Daimos

hi,

/boot:         ext3

/                reiserfs

/wintendo   FAT32

/daten        FAT32

Weil ich auch nach ewigem googeln keine Benches gefunden habe, hab ich mal selber mit bonnie++ gebencht: Testsystem war eine brachliegende 10 gig Partition recht weit hinten auf einem IDE RAID aus 2x Maxtor 34098H4 40GB/5400 U/min an einem Highpoint 370.

Sequential Output, Sequential Input und Random seek lagen zu dicht beieinander, als daß man es merken würde, die Unterschiede liegen unter 5%, außer daß FAT32 beim Schreiben arg durchfiel.

Anders sieht es beim Erzeugen vieler kleiner Dateien aus:

                 Sequential Create          Random Create

                 /sec        %CP              /sec            %CP

reiser         22388     99                  21793         99

ext2           2109       99                  2053           99

ext3           1198       99                  1378           99

xfs             3823       47                  3867           50

FAT32         29          99                  36              99

jfs              12571     38                  6001           44

Das sind jetzt nur mal die Create Werte, stat und delete werde ich nachreichen, sobald ich das ganze in ne ansprechende Form gebracht habe. Die ungefähren Abstände liegen aber durchaus in diesen Maßstäben.

Wie man sieht, liegt Reiser deutlich vorne, jfs und xfs folgen bei niedriegerer CPU Auslastung. Allein beim Sequential Create kann jfs aufgrund der niedrigen CPU Belastung an Reiser herankommen, ansonsten  ist Reiser unangefochten.

Bei noch mehr Dateien bzw. etwas größeren Dateien (bonnie++ bencht mit 0 byte Dateien) wächste der Vorsprung für Reiser noch an, erst bei _richtig_ großen Dateien hat xfs leicht die Nase vorn. Das ist aber erst dann der Fall, wenn die Transferrate der Platte zum Flaschenhals wird.

Reiser kann nicht auf Soft RAID eingesetzt werden und ist mir für /boot nicht geheuer, da bleib ich aus Kompatibilitätsgründen bei ext3.

Mit Reiser hatteich noch nie Ärger und ich setze es seit Jahren ein. ext2 hat sich bei mir mal total verabschiedet, aber das war wohl ein Vorbote eines Hardware Defekts. XFS hatte ich mal angetestet, aber warum soll ich den Kernel größer machen als nötig, wenn reiser schon standardmäßig dabei ist und obendrein schneller.

Viele Grüße,

Daimos

----------

## Beforegod

/boot xfs

/ xfs

/home ext2

Home deswegen da es über NFS auf einem RedHat Server zeigt, der halt kein XFS kann (leider).

EXT2 und Ext3 sind Klasse, aber naja.. ext2 ist mir zu lahm und ext3 zu fehleranfällig.

Desweiteren bin ich mit ReiserFS nicht zufrieden, da es nach einem Crash nichtmal mithilfe der eigenen Tools verlorene Daten zurückspielen kann (was bleibt sind verknüpfungen die man nicht löschen, bzw. ausführen kann).

XFS ist schnell (subjektiv), sehr viel Robuster gegenüber Crashes und mit xfs_repair konnte ich bisjetzt immer verlorere Daten zurückholen.

JFS ist mir viel zu lahm!

----------

## dot

Hi,

ha was gefunden, hier im Forum:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=46466&highlight=xfs+filesystem+ext3

sieht schlecht aus für xfs  :Sad: 

wo gibts reiser 4?

Flo

----------

## aleph-3

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wo gibts reiser 4? 
> 
> 

 

evtl im 2.6, wenn's bis dahin fertig ist ..  :Wink: 

----------

## -ashram-

/boot - ext2

der rest ext3  :Smile: 

ich hab eigentlich schon so ziemlich alles getestet, bin im endeffekt dann bei ext3 geblieben. 

mit xfs hatte ich nach 3 tagen schon massive Datenverluste *grrr*, reiserfs hat mir nach nem stromausfall das fs dermaßen zerrüttelt, dass es in unregelmäßigen abständen immer zu komplettabstürzen kam *grrrrr* ( das dauerte ne gute woche um draufzukommen, dass es an reiser lag ). die daten waren natürlich alle verloren *grrrrrrrrr*. 

mit ext3 hatte ich nie probleme: keine datenverluste ( selbst nach stromausfall und diversen "über-das-netzkabel-stolper"-aktionen  :Wink:   ). 

ich werd aber demnächst nochmal xfs auf meinem fileserver probieren, da es irgendwie von allen benutzern in den höchsten tönen gelobt wird. reiserfs kommt mir NIE wieder auf eine meiner platten!!

mfg ashram

----------

## Turrican

Ich hab seit Ewigkeiten reiserfs auf meinem Rechner und kann mich nicht erinnern, dass das jemals irgendwelche Probleme gemacht hat, trotz einiger Abstürze und Stromausfälle.

Auf meinem Router läuft ext3... hat bisher auch einen Stromausfall ueberstanden.

----------

## soulwarrior

auf dem lapi:

/boot		ext2

/		reiserfs

auf dem server (work):

/boot			ext3

alles andere	reiserfs & lvm (emvs)

Das snaphot-feature von evms hats mir einfach angetan.

Neue Sachen installieren, ups klappt nicht, kein Problem:

mit evms-snapshot einfach auf das eingefrorene "Bild" vom Filesystem zurückspringen.

----------

## soulwarrior

 *Daimos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Reiser kann nicht auf Soft RAID eingesetzt werden und ist mir für /boot nicht geheuer, da bleib ich aus Kompatibilitätsgründen bei ext3.
> 
> 

 

Hm, hab diese Konfiguration selbst noch nie gefahren, aber ich glaube mit evms kann man auf Soft RAID auch reiserfs benutzen.

----------

## aZZe

Hallo!

Boot: ext3

alles andere reiserfs. Ist wirklich turboschnell!!

----------

## aias

ich hatte vorher ne zeitlang ext3 drauf, lief problemlos. danach hab ich mir ein paar benchmarks angeguckt und da schnitt es ziemlich schlecht ab.

also xfs benutzt, alles neu installiert und kompiliert. das ganze lief genau 1 tag gut. danach war beim filesystem kaputt und ließ sich nicht mehr reparieren.

seit dem benutz ich reiserfs und es läuft schnell und stabil. trotzdem werd ich mir xfs nochmal ansehen.

----------

## Auka

 *soulwarrior wrote:*   

>  *Daimos wrote:*   
> 
> Reiser kann nicht auf Soft RAID eingesetzt werden und ist mir für /boot nicht geheuer, da bleib ich aus Kompatibilitätsgründen bei ext3.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Hallo,

Sorry, aber das ist so nicht ganz richtig!

Man kann ReiserFS ohne Probleme mit Software-Raid (sprich Linux MD Tools) einsetzen - unabhängig davon ob mit oder ohne evms. 

Ich habe es selbst seit längerem auf zwei Rechnern mit RAID 0, RAID 1 und RAID 5 im Einsatz - ohne jede Probleme. (Einer der Rechner ist ein produktiver Server im 24x7h Einsatz, der andere läuft bei mir privat auch non-stop durch...)  Ebenso verwende ich ReiserFS mit LVM, dabei schon im laufenden Betrieb resized usw. Alles perfekt.  :Smile: 

Ich nutze ansonsten ReiserFS auf wirklich einigen Rechnern schon seit Suse 6.x Tagen (ich glaube es war 6.4?) - bisher ohne Probleme. Ich bin zwar zeitweise auf ext3 umgeschwenkt und hatte auch XFS sowie JFS mal probiert (kein Kommentar), bin dann aber seit einiger Zeit doch wieder zu ReiserFS zurückgekehrt.  :Wink: 

Mountoptionen: notail,noatime

Richtig interessant dürfte es werden, sobald endlich mal ReiserFS 4 rauskommt... (--> www.namesys.com)

Aber ext3 ist sicher auch ok, bei XFS und JFS habe ich persönlich (rein subjektiv) kein gutes Gefühl...

----------

